# Girl Scout Cookies GSC Seed Yay!!!!



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 28, 2012)

So I picked me up some meds i grabbed some GSC it was the bottom of the bag they even asked if I still wanted it They would make it a little bigger,so I said sure well today I was packing a bowl I noticed a seed in the nug.
So it's time to see if I have any luck with this seed,if its a female ill mother and see what kinda kick she has,if its a male ill cross it with the plantinum cookies clone.
So hopefully it sprouts.....ill keep u all updated.PS


----------



## Irish (Nov 28, 2012)

you lucky dog...did'nt know dispensaries bought seeded weed...maybe it was just a few, and they never knew...theres no way to know where that seed is from...but you do know one half of it is gsc...i'm down for the show...good luck...peace...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 28, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> you lucky dog...did'nt know dispensaries bought seeded weed...maybe it was just a few, and they never knew...theres no way to know where that seed is from...but you do know one half of it is gsc...i'm down for the show...good luck...peace...


Yes pure luck ya dispensarys don't by mJ with seeds and most likely didn't know this batch had seeds,I'm hoping stress caused a few seeds cause I doubt it was pollonated on purpose,but u never know if that's is the case there a better chance of a female.PS


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 28, 2012)

:woohoo: good find bud, here's to a sexy milf in your future!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :woohoo: good find bud, here's to a sexy milf in your future!


Thanks as long as it cracks and grows ill be happy.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok so today's the day I just put the seed in a napkin and a bag lets hope it cracks.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok so here's a pic it's been a while since I grew from seed,ill put it in some rockwool soon  will see what happens.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok so I put the cookies seed in some rockwool let's hope for the best,since the cookies cracked I decided to try a blue dream bean ill keep u updated on both.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Better keep an eye out for a Hermi.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Better keep an eye out for a Hermi.


Lol thanks for the goodluck buddy.as for hermies they don't scare me lol plus I've shocked plenty of my clones and ended up with a higher female ratio,and never seen any hermies and this seed came from a plant that was mostly likely shocked either way it will be fun.
If u didn't know most mJ plants will seed on there own when getting close to finishing being there is no males to reproduce so they go about there business to stay alive in this ruff world lol they are strong weeds just my opinion.PS happy growing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Bro I never meant to come across wrong. Just seen it many times. Hell,,go for it,,I would. All I said was keep an eye out for it to Hermi.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Bro I never meant to come across wrong. Just seen it many times. Hell,,go for it,,I would. All I said was keep an eye out for it to Hermi.


I've been back on this forum lately and I see a lot of good posts and alot of negative posts its changed alot here.try to be more informative of what your trying to get at dont  just come in saying hey u better watch for hermies then when I reply come of like I didn't mean it that way,ok well tell me what u really ment lol....happy growing and everyone has there own ways and can learn a lot from one another good and bad.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a pic looking good so far.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

It's starting to rise yay.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> I've been back on this forum lately and I see a lot of good posts and alot of negative posts its changed alot here.try to be more informative of what your trying to get at dont just come in saying hey u better watch for hermies then when I reply come of like I didn't mean it that way,ok well tell me what u really ment lol....happy growing and everyone has there own ways and can learn a lot from one another good and bad.PS


 OK Boss.What I REALLY meant was,,, LOOK OUT FOR A HERMI. Not sure what I needed to add about a Hermi.I was told the same thing along time ago on here about some beans I had.
I,,, Didnt take it any other way then they were trying to help me.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> OK Boss.What I REALLY meant was,,, LOOK OUT FOR A HERMI. Not sure what I needed to add about a Hermi.I was told the same thing along time ago on here about some beans I had.
> I,,, Didnt take it any other way then they were trying to help me.


Ok so u wanted to tell me to watch for a hermi,I don't care how u took it when they first helped u here I'm not u,I mean how else do u take it when some one comes in and all they gotta say is u better watch for a hermi.u could of came in and said good luck with the grow and then explained about looking out for hermies u catch my drift u just came in out of no more and u want to justify that as helping sorry buddy.
And u still yet to have anything else to say ok we all know about hermies well at least the ones who been growing a few years.jmho PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck with yur grow,,and not to worry I wont bother with any of your threads from now on. Been here along time,, never had this problem before,, but whatever. Didnt know you were gonna get Butt Hurt.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2012)

:rofl:that reminds me, a buddy of mine has an Ogre seed waiting for me when I start up again. Hopefully its not a shemale. 

if you're finding a viable seed in your bud (or whoever's bud) then there's a chance that it could be bigender because of self-pollination. I'm pretty sure Weedhopper wasn't trying to **** talk yer grow, bud. Just sayin'.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

The, Hopper, wasn't trying to bust your bubble, Purp -- that seed probably IS  going to hermi on you. If that plant had been pollinated on purpose there would be many, many seeds -- not just one, and you said yourself a plant will try hard to propagate itself. I'm wondering why, if you are set up to grow your own, you are buying weed from a dispensary? The money you spent on that weed could have bought some real nice genetics that you could grow out without having to worry too much about hermies. If you are a grower than you know finding one seed in a bag of weed, from a dispensary or the crack head around the corner, means it is probably from that plant producing a hermi seed. I don't mean to bust your bubble either, and green mojo to that plant, but watch out for a hermi....

Peace


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow u guys are funny,I don't care how good u grow your own buds u always gonna try out other stuff being a patient and having access to all the dispensaries,so I found a seed yes it can hermie just like any seed can,out of all the clones Ive had I e shocked enuff and the ratio of seeds put outdoor were female and none hermies.i use to grow bagseed Mexican also with a high male ratio no hermies so a plant will do what it wants and the seeds will come to be boy gir or both u can believe what u want I go by what I've been thru not saying a self pollinated clone can't end up with a high hermie ratio we all have our own beliefs,and we grow different.
I can grow the same clone As ten other people and they can all end up different.
Enuff of all this and that let's see what happens things are coming along now will all soon see what I have.Ghanks PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope it turns into a great Plant Purp.
 Hell I have grown Bagseed without all of them being Hermies,,,some did,,some didnt,,,mostly they Hermied. But even the ones that Hermied I made ISO out of. I have gotten Seed from what wasnt supposed to have seeds,,and mostly they hermied. Thats why now I buy the best Genetics I can get to minimize the Hermi problem because I spend way to much time and money to grow a plant to Harvest for it to Hermi on me. I truly did not mean to piss ya off Purp. Green Mojo to ya.


----------



## suburban (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, you're touchy, Mr. Skunk.  Good luck with your grow.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I hope it turns into a great Plant Purp.
> Hell I have grown Bagseed without all of them being Hermies,,,some did,,some didnt,,,mostly they Hermied. But even the ones that Hermied I made ISO out of. I have gotten Seed from what wasnt supposed to have seeds,,and mostly they hermied. Thats why now I buy the best Genetics I can get to minimize the Hermi problem because I spend way to much time and money to grow a plant to Harvest for it to Hermi on me. I truly did not mean to piss ya off Purp. Green Mojo to ya.


That's Kool we've had different expierences that happens,as for growing good genetics that's great I try to do the same by buying different clones and seeing what ones pack more of a punch,in all honesty there no answer to what causes a hermie it could be anything but noones figured it out yet just like we still don't know alot about our own planet whatever it may be its good to learn I always learn something new I think we all do I just go by what I've been thru and take in what others been thru to see if it helps if I ever have problems.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Will be keepen an eye on yur Girl Bro. Green Mojo


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 5, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Will be keepen an eye on yur Girl Bro. Green Mojo


Thanks for the green mojo my friend I sure hope everything goes good.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Purp,,Ya got it planted yet?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Hey Purp,,Ya got it planted yet?


Yes it's starting to open up so far so good.PS


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi PS, green mojo for your grow. It is a passion, enjoy.

Because it is a passion we feel pasionate about our grows. I just had my first nanner ever. It was a big fat drag. Had to clean my grow room like crazy, it pollinated a couple of other things, and the worst part was telling the breeder. He had some time and work into his genetics and I come along a ruin it with a nanner. So...it is cool it isn't a really big deal for you, but I think you realize why it is a big deal to others.

Thanks for stopping by my journal the other day,  nice to see you.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi PS, green mojo for your grow. It is a passion, enjoy.
> 
> Because it is a passion we feel pasionate about our grows. I just had my first nanner ever. It was a big fat drag. Had to clean my grow room like crazy, it pollinated a couple of other things, and the worst part was telling the breeder. He had some time and work into his genetics and I come along a ruin it with a nanner. So...it is cool it isn't a really big deal for you, but I think you realize why it is a big deal to others.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by my journal the other day,  nice to see you.


Thanks for stopping in and I do understand it is a passion.as for your grow I hope u have better luck next time around,i I honestly don't think u ruined anybody's breed it could have been many reason your plant hermied.but then again everyone has there own beliefs.
Like a lot of people fear spider mites if controlled they are apart of this life cycle so having a few under controll to me is helping the life cycle I understand everyone wants the best I'm happy just smoking whatever I grow,as long as we're all happy and growing that's all that matters happy growing.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2012)

As it starts to open yay,lol this so nerve recking lol it's be to long since I grew from seed.i do have a lot of respect for indoor growers who mainly use seed,happy growing.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok here's today's pic looking ok so far.PS


----------



## Irish (Dec 8, 2012)

whoop, there it is!!:hubba: we have lift off...so how long you been out of the grow game? must be pretty exciting to get back into putting your personal touch on something...mojo for the gsc baby...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> whoop, there it is!!:hubba: we have lift off...so how long you been out of the grow game? must be pretty exciting to get back into putting your personal touch on something...mojo for the gsc baby...


Let's see I haven't been growing indoors for about 2 yrs I always do my outdoor though and yes it is nice being back at it indoors,thanks for the green mojo and stopping in.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's a pic.PS


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking heads up.:icon_smile:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 12, 2012)

looking good im looking forward to seeing this plant mature ive heard alot about the GSC strain and that it is a premium strain but i cant find anywhere where i can buy some seeds yet

cannaventure has a cross strain of it but its out of stock everywhere


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2012)

lookin real good still. Keeper up, I'm rootin for you and a sexy gal!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone here's a pic.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2012)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> looking good im looking forward to seeing this plant mature ive heard alot about the GSC strain and that it is a premium strain but i cant find anywhere where i can buy some seeds yet
> 
> cannaventure has a cross strain of it but its out of stock everywhere


Thanks I've also herd a lot about the strain the medicine I got was very good but the bottom of the bag lol good thing I took it I have a slight chance of having this strAin.ive been looking for clones of this since we first herd all the fuss about this strain but its hard to come across,I've only came across a plantnium cookies clone and am mothering it to see what that's all about.thanks for stopping in dark horse glad to have u checking this out.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay here's a pic I took today.PS


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

your latest pic is that the Girl Scout cookei strain


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes this journal is strictly for my gsc bagseed grow.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2012)

Today's pic.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2012)

Today's pic.


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2012)

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: Grow, grow, grow...Green Mojo.:icon_smile:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 22, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: :icon_smile: Grow, grow, grow...Green Mojo.:icon_smile:


Thank you Hamster Lewis.PS


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 22, 2012)

nice find PS. so i'm thinking ur seed has to b 100% gsc or at least half so thats still gonna take after the mother 75% since all seeds take 75% after their mothers n 25% from the father.  so if it turns out a male u 'll get good results by crossing it with ur p. cookie clone GOOD LUCK


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> nice find PS. so i'm thinking ur seed has to b 100% gsc or at least half so thats still gonna take after the mother 75% since all seeds take 75% after their mothers n 25% from the father.  so if it turns out a male u 'll get good results by crossing it with ur p. cookie clone GOOD LUCK


Yes sir either way I'm stoked.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 27, 2012)

Todays....pic!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok its looking nice and strong ill keeps my fingers crossed.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Today's pic.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok here's a pic from yesterday.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2013)

And another.PS


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

well i messed this one to whats up skunk i see santa came a year early huh. you better keep this post going . alot of people will be watching this. pulling up a chair


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey there sin inc thanks for stopping in ill keep you all updated its almost time to sex her i mean it lol.PS


----------



## Irish (Jan 31, 2013)

been two weeks since last pics, whats growing on now?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 1, 2013)

:yay:   keep um green!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for stopping in friends been a little busy,ok so here's what's going on of now I've took two cuts and plan to sex here very soon.here is a pic.ps


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 16, 2013)

Best of luck.. Just from structure I would guess male.. I'm glad you're good either way!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2013)

blowincherrypie said:
			
		

> Best of luck.. Just from structure I would guess male.. I'm glad you're good either way!


 
 Structure? Male?? Ya lost me. All I see is a healthy Fat Leafed MJ Plant.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 9, 2013)

what up PurpleSkunk how is the cookie jar smellin


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 10, 2013)

yea man whats going on man!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 10, 2013)

:yeahthat: love to see the gsc picture show


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry friends been so busy everything is going good so far just haven had time to sex it yet I got a few cuts so I should be good to go shortly,ill get a pic ASAP.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> Sorry friends been so busy everything is going good so far just haven had time to sex it yet I got a few cuts so I should be good to go shortly,ill get a pic ASAP.



NICE!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok so the cookies seed should show its sex in the next few days the blue dream seed I planted around the the same time is a officially a female,so she will become a mother now.yay I will post picks shortly I've been so busy trying to get set up for my outdoor grow sorry friends I should be updating regularly.PS


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> Ok so the cookies seed should show its sex in the next few days the blue dream seed I planted around the the same time is a officially a female,so she will become a mother now.yay I will post picks shortly I've been so busy trying to get set up for my outdoor grow sorry friends I should be updating regularly.PS




I had a bluedream seed that was so fruty and indica leaning a different pheno type then the elite clone form  can't wait to see qhat type of pheno you get
I love the smell of bluedream in the air i also grew the bluedream o got it from oaksterdam   GOOD LUCK with both bluedream the cookies and your outdoor


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I had a bluedream seed that was so fruty and indica leaning a different pheno type then the elite clone form  can't wait to see qhat type of pheno you get
> I love the smell of bluedream in the air i also grew the bluedream o got it from oaksterdam   GOOD LUCK with both bluedream the cookies and your outdoor


sounds awsome my freind ya oaksterdam is well known every blue dream ive had has been tasty.ill post a pic of the blue dream asap.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

ok looks like my cookies is a female what yall think.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> ok looks like my cookies is a female what yall think.




congrats its a girl


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2013)

I see pistols! Cheers!


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 27, 2013)

congrats on the baby girl! what you gonna name her?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2013)

I see a girl, congrats, do i also see spider mite damage on that leaf, or am i nuts? don't answer that, lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't name the cows that are led to slaughter! Number them!  


.....or call her Lola. 
....la la la la looooooo la!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> congrats its a girl


Thank you Dr. Robertsozki.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> congrats on the baby girl! what you gonna name her?


Not to sure yet.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I see a girl, congrats, do i also see spider mite damage on that leaf, or am i nuts? don't answer that, lol


Yes u most likely do I seem to keep them around no matter what I do lol,these will be outdoor but I will take some clone a quarantine them for my door grows but they'll be back lol thanks for stopping in rosebud.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone else who stopped in much appreciated.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 28, 2013)

heres a pick of things going on outside at the moment these plants go under cfls at night.PS


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

you got a greenhouse right? looks nice :hubba: im looking to get a my first greenhouse:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 28, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> you got a greenhouse right? looks nice :hubba: im looking to get a my first greenhouse:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


Yes I sure do I just built this one so far it's alot better the  My hoop one I had made good luck with yours my friend happy growing.:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> Yes I sure do I just built this one so far it's alot better the  My hoop one I had made good luck with yours my friend happy growing.:icon_smile:




thank you, I would really like to see upclose pictures of your ladies you have so many and they all look happy


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

hey doc i will soon things are going good so far just got to many things going on there all coming along nice...though ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

ok little update heres some pics of the out door,got some platinum cookies,gcs,blue dream,la confidential,unknown,blubbery cheese,cassberry,cherry a k47,some afgoo i think i got emm oh ya some uncle larry,
theres also a pic of some clones in the cloner a mix of all these strains.:icon_smile:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

as u can see everything is in soil as of now i will be doing a few dwc plants out doors also as soon as my clones start to root they got the white bumps so far.PS


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 11, 2013)

thats gansta
can I roomate with you? afgoo is some type of hawaiin right.  man tyhe hawaiian stuff is so yummi


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 11, 2013)

looking great ...so many genes NICE one too .  cool  ! good 4 YOU


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> thats gansta
> can I roomate with you? afgoo is some type of hawaiin right.  man tyhe hawaiian stuff is so yummi


sure my freind theres plenty for everyone i believe the afgoo came from afganistan but i could be wrong.:icon_smile:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking great ...so many genes NICE one too .  cool  ! good 4 YOU


ya its just a name will see what s the best out of these.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 16, 2013)

heres a pic of them inside for the night.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 17, 2013)

The weathers starting to get better i got a few clipping
Just about rooted ill be starting some out door dwc soon just picked up some tea buy one get one free just gotta brew some up.cant wait for this outdoor season I got alot of strains to play with.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 22, 2013)

heres how we look as of now.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 28, 2013)

thought id share some bho i just made.PS


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 28, 2013)

>.> *gets torch and butter knife ready*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds great friends ill get the dabber set up.PS


----------

